# Good Areas to Live with Children



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello All

Sorry about all the questions but will be moving later this year with wife and 3 children 7/9/12 and looking for good ares to live that is safe for kids to play out.i have budget of 250k need 4 beds + and preferably with private pool.We have been looking at Arabian Ranches which looks poerfect but wanted to hear if anyone lives on different complexes that have similar facilities for kids etc
thanks for all your advice


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

It will depend on what you are after.... I've just moved here and, Arabian Ranches is a bit far out but, I've heard good things about it.... I've got 2 kids and thinking about the Marina or Emirates Hills area.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

location to me isnt that important as long as it has facilities on site and a community for the kids


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

250K is a great budget. we live in a 5 bed with a pool but the area isnt quite developed yet, although its just right for us. arabian ranches is a good choice, we lived there before.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Your kids school will / should have an influence at least.

Common advice is to fix the school then find a good area within easy driving distance. Most of the schools have waiting lists, whereas properties are more readily available.

A colleague of mine did it the other way and fixed up a years contract living in Jumeirah Beach but the only school he could find for his kid is 40 minutes drive each way.


----------

